# Many references & null preparation - Suggestions



## Sat (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

Few more days to go, i have many references, just came to home after 2 months field trip. Started just. Any tips or suggestions.

References i have

1. CERM

2. All in one

3.some course material

Transpo Depth

1.Green book

2.MUTCD

3.HCM

My open book exams in school used to be 1 hour looking around and direct hit with a reference book and finally i graduated with 3.61 GPA. But for PE i will be doing 2 weeks looking around and direct hit with all references.

So i need valuable suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Sat (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

Few more days to go, i have many references, just came to home after 2 months field trip. Started just. Any tips or suggestions.

References i have

1. CERM

2. All in one

3.some course material

Transpo Depth

1.Green book

2.MUTCD

3.HCM

My open book exams in school used to be 1 hour looking around and direct hit with a reference book and finally i graduated with 3.61 GPA. But for PE i will be doing 2 weeks looking around and direct hit with all references.

So i need valuable suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 12, 2010)

Advice? Stick your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodbye? :dunno:

My advice would be to work problems, but if you are only starting to study two weeks out I'm not sure if that's the best strategy since you won't have time to cover all the topics. Get familiar with the references and hope that you remember or can find how to solve the problems without much preparation.


----------



## Sat (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys,

Few more days to go, i have many references, just came to home after 2 months field trip. Started just. Any tips or suggestions.

References i have

1. CERM

2. All in one

3.some course material

Transpo Depth

1.Green book

2.MUTCD

3.HCM

My open book exams in school used to be 1 hour looking around and direct hit with a reference book and finally i graduated with 3.61 GPA. But for PE i will be doing 2 weeks looking around and direct hit with all references.

So i need valuable suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 13, 2010)

you posted this exact same question in two separate threads yesterday. I merged them b/c I didn't think we needed the same topic multiple places on the board.

Edit: Now I've merged all three here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 13, 2010)

Start filling out paperwork for the next cycle.


----------



## humner (Oct 13, 2010)

download the index for the cerm, it is found on-line. I also created my own index for where to find certain things in particular books, then labled the outside of each book with a #. Has helped out immensly for locating that odd formula or two.


----------



## humner (Oct 13, 2010)

sorry, forgot to add the site for the download. I actually found it because someone on here posted it previously. http://www.ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIInfo_pg_indices-indices.html


----------



## playboyman007 (Oct 13, 2010)

You sound like a smart guy. You'll do fine.


----------



## Sat (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks humner and playboy for the suggestions ... first thing i want to do is indexing and labeling ... 2nd thing will try to do depth questions (transpo) ... week each ... any more suggestions ....


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 15, 2010)

Best of Luck! Luck is when preparation meets opportunity. However, i do believe that someone can pass this with little prepartion, there are just those people. I am not one of them. My advice, just make sure you find the formulas, and understand the varibles within those equations and you may be fine.


----------

